# foundation certification



## 1horse2many (Apr 1, 2008)

Seem to find myself in need of clarification. Does anyone know who the chairman of the foundation committee is. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 1, 2008)

here ya go

Foundation Tom Graham (740) 397-7877; Gary Yeager (352) 546-4378


----------



## Shari S (Apr 1, 2008)

The last I knew, I was the foundation committee chair OH!

I'd be glad to help if I can. What clarification do you need? You can reach me at [email protected]

Regards,

Shari Seddon

Rhapsody Shetlands


----------



## Belinda (Apr 1, 2008)

Kay ,

Shari is the Chair of the Foundation ... Tom is on the committee and Gary has not been on the Classic or Foundation committee in the last 6 yrs that I know of . So Shari would be the one to talk with..


----------



## 1horse2many (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your quick response. So many questions because I'm still not clear as to what will be happening with the foundation certification. Shari, can I call you some evening?

Pat


----------



## kaykay (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry guys! I just took it off the aspc website. that is what they listed as I copied and pasted it exactly as they show it. Just curious are they all incorrect? Guess its another thing that needs to be updated

Finance Dennis O'Keefe (641) 454-2050

Rules Dolores Williams (see board list) & Zona Schneider (309) 263-4044

Judges Marvin McCabe (937) 548-3244

Stewards Jeanne Bragagnini (269) 979-3392

Moderns Fran Eperthener (717) 528-8936

Modern Weanling Sweepstakes Amy Roberts-Clark (815) 748-5013

Foundation Tom Graham (740) 397-7877; Gary Yeager (352) 546-4378

Shetland Futurity Thomas Taylor (419) 924-2226

Classics Belinda Bagby (501) 525-2736

Shari Seddon (641) 897-3286

Classics Sweepstakes Jason Prince (815) 426-2437

AMHR Ray Kovarik, Larry Parnell (see board list)

Bob Brown (254)863-0606

AMHR Futurity Bob Brown (254) 863-0606 & Dolores Williams (see board list)

Youth Amy Moerman (325) 356-1749

Royalty Pam Basham (815) 426-2437

Breed Promotion Amber Montgomery (765) 724-7318

Trainers Bill Eperthener (717) 528-8936

USA Equestrian Marvin McCabe (937) 548-3244

National Area Show Committee Lea Dill; Jeanne Bragagnini (see Board list) & Tom Stephenson (937) 448-2827

Creativity Merry Wicke (815) 476-2593

Technology Committee Laurie Villalpando and Ray Kovarik (see board list)

Amateur Karen Shaw (817) 426-0262

Historical Warren Hansen (712) 283-2058

Magazine Bruce Becker and Tom Stephenson (see board list)

Executive Committee Larry Parnell

Dennis O'Keefe

Steve Henderson

Dolores Williams

Erika Carlson

Modern Pleasure Arlene Niegel (530) 865-3993

Deane Gutman (410) 658-4919

ASPR Mary Wahl (865)856-8805, Sharron Hinkle (580) 276-5515, Erika Carlson (see board list)

NSPR Alicia Slocumb (see board list), Arlyn Storey (254) 853-2806

PMC Committee Connie Eckbold (609) 653-8862

Go Back To The Top


----------



## Shari S (Apr 2, 2008)

1horse2many said:


> Thank you all for your quick response. So many questions because I'm still not clear as to what will be happening with the foundation certification. Shari, can I call you some evening?
> 
> Pat



Pat, I'll be out of town for a few days, but we can chat next week ?? My phone number is on our website at www.rhapsodyshetlands.com. Regards ... Shari


----------

